# Goosenecks - are they all the same?



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

different brand name, different price. But is there really much difference?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I would say yes they are the same, Nothing wrong with goldblatts.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Kinda what I expected cazna. 
The Goldblatts sell for $55 on WallTools website while the Marshalltown by Columbia pictured above sells for $85.

Oh and thanks WallTools for the photo.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

On ocassion,,, some goosenecks will not fill your tube. If that happens, you need to loosen the set screw on your zook and extend the filler snout out abit farther. Other than that, as far as I know, all goosnecks will fill all tubes,,, but then again, as you know,,,I don't know it all.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> On ocassion,,, some goosenecks will not fill your tube. If that happens, you need to loosen the set screw on your zook and extend the filler snout out abit farther. Other than that, as far as I know, all goosnecks will fill all tubes,,, but then again, as you know,,,I don't know it all.


you can extend the filler snout out more, I didn't know that:blink:

Going to half to check that out, I just side feed the zook, right off from the pump. Having it a wee bit longer would be nice. I have never used the Goose neck so......


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

columbia advertises a larger diameter for faster filling and has those nice rubber guards so your zook won't get scratched


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

saskataper said:


> columbia advertises a larger diameter for faster filling and has those nice rubber guards so your zook won't get scratched


Drywall Master has the nice rubber guards as well.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*$2.99 at All-Wall*

The guards on gooseneck are a fairly insignificant $2.99 at All-Wall
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Tool-Accessories/NuWay-Taper-Saver.html


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> The guards on gooseneck are a fairly insignificant $2.99 at All-Wall
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Tool-Accessories/NuWay-Taper-Saver.html


But those ones might be made in China:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> The guards on gooseneck are a fairly insignificant $2.99 at All-Wall
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Tool-Accessories/NuWay-Taper-Saver.html


I got those on my Goldblatt, Its sweet as.



2buckcanuck said:


> But those ones might be made in China:whistling2:


Shhhhh, Dont tell justme that or he will double maybe even triple quote us all to peices :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Shhhhh, Dont tell justme that or he will double maybe even triple quote us all to peices :whistling2:


Got something you'd like to say, caz?



























:jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Got something you'd like to say, caz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, Nothing to see here, Your ok just me :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cazna and just me


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Premier / Blue Line*

I hear you cannot fill a Premier/Blue Line taper with a regular gooseneck, you need a Premier/Blue Line gooseneck. 
However, you can fill any taper with a Blue Line gooseneck.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> I hear you cannot fill a Premier/Blue Line taper with a regular gooseneck, you need a Premier/Blue Line gooseneck.
> However, you can fill any taper with a Blue Line gooseneck.


True.
But, you'll probably get mud everywhere because it won't fit very tight.

Here's what I know about goosenecks:
Tapeworm only fits TW Pumps, but will pump any brand of taper except Premier/BlueLine

Premier gooseneck will fill old premier and blueline. (they may still make teflon inserts for fill standard tapers)

Columbia, TapeTech, Northstar, G2 work with all other tapers. (btw, if you own an old Concorde G-neck your F**ked. Only fits old concord pumps.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for that Craig - good to have someone as knowledgeable as you on the forum. :thumbup:


----------

